
Ask HN: What goes through your mind as you scroll through your FB or IG feed? - rblion
I honestly see the Facebook empire as the next AOL or Yahoo. It&#x27;s probably not a popular opinion based on market analysis, a bunch of blog posts from smart people, common sense, etc. Yet, I can&#x27;t shake this feeling and it&#x27;s only grown over the last few years.
======
brianrose
Do you mean you think Facebook will also be bought by Verizon, like AOL and
Yahoo?

